# Combi heater/boiler will not re-set



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We emptied our Truma water heater a few weeks ago expecting freezing weather and now the button which you press to re-set it - wont stay set.

I've managed to wedge a book and a chopping board in the gap to keep it set but obviously this isn't a very good longterm solution.

Has anyone had a similar problem and if so, what did you do to keep it set.

We're off to the meet at Denia/Calpe at the end of the month so need to get it fixed by then.

The valve is in the closed position.

Any advice very much appreciated.

Chris


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I wonder if you are talking about the frost stat if so on my system the c6002eh the stat poped out last night, that's below 4c if you do try to pull up the red knob it will just release until the temperature rises above,About 8c, but if you start the system up first, you should find when you pull the red button up to reset it will remain up... I do have a heavy duty peg to hold it up if necessary....


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for your reply but it appears our system is different. There isn't a red button. There is a valve which you pull up to empty the boiler & the reset button is below this. It's situated so you cant see it - only feel if it's sticking out (about an eighth inch) or not. 

Usually it just presses in & stays in unless like you say it's below 4 but it's been about 9 degrees here for the last few days.

Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it like this? If not can you give make and model of the boiler?


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes - its exactly like that.

Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I assume you've tried turning the heating on?

It should trip at 3 degrees but won't reset unless the ambient temperature is higher than 7 degrees.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Turn the blue knob one click and then try pushing it in.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Blow a hair dryer on it to warm it up


Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

travelsRus said:


> Yes - its exactly like that.
> 
> Chris


What Josie said.

Ensure the top blue switch is turned across the unit and you should be able to push the button in. If you leave it in the straight {manual drain down} position the button will not stay in

See page 12 of the link below for resetting

http://www.truma.com/downloadcenter/combi46_instruction_de_nl_fr_it_gb_dk_e.pdf

.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

That's interesting ray.. All very different.. And no electrical over ride.. Makes it a real pain to reset now... Me thinks old is better


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

It's a really good system and not known for failure. Just unfamiliar operator error :wink:


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies - it's now re-setting and staying set.

It must have been colder than we thought.

I like the hairdryer tip.

Thanks for the pdf. instrutions - very useful.

I know this is another 'daft' question but any ideas where the sensor might be?

Thanks again

Chris


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

the frost sencer is contained in the unit its self... :roll:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

clive1821 said:


> the frost sencer is contained in the unit its self... :roll:


What he said:


----------

